# Tracking Engine Oil relationship to Diesel Emissions Problems



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Beyond the factory fill I've exclusively run Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2. 

I had one sensor replaced. 

I'm currently at 33,000 miles.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

amsoil 5w40 midsaps 30,000 miles 2years later an one bad exhaust temp sensor #3 only.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

which sensor Tomko??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm not sure we will find a correlation here, but I'm curious if there is any relationship between using a non Dexos2 oil (oil that does not meet or exceed Dexos 2 requirements, especially the Low-SAPS requirement) and emissions sensor failures. It doesn't matter if the use was intentional or accidental, and I would also like to include in this sample an overfilled crankcase, even with the correct oil. It doesn't matter whether the failure occurred while the oil was in the engine or 20,000 miles later. I'm just curious if our sample shows any increase in failures after an inappropriate amount or type of oil has been used. As I understand it, the damage done by engine oil related emissions is due to a cumulative effect and does not necessarily show up immediately.
> 
> As for myself, my first oil change (filled around 6000 miles, changed around 12,000) was done with a Mobil1 0w-30 oil. The dealer parts guy said that GM said it was OK, but I also recognized that there were no 0w-30 oils from Mobil1 on the Dexos2 approved list at that time. It had OEM Dexos2 oil from then until 30,000 miles and AMSOil European Low-SAPS 5w-30 since then. I had an O2/EGR (P0133) problem around 23,000 miles and a failed Particulate Matter Sensor (P24C6) just before 40,000 miles. My current odometer reading is just past 40,000 miles at this time.


Rev good idea compile failures.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

GM brand dexos 2 here every 6k miles
o2 sensors replaced twice
Nox sensors cleaned once replaced once
Egr plate replaced
Hole in exhaust welded
ECM reprogram
there were other items too but not related to emissions- all this between 6k and 22k
Free oil changes are done going to amsoil, just picked up a case today.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> GM brand dexos 2 here every 3k miles


Really? Why not use the oil life monitor?


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Sorry miltownsho I mistyped meant 6k for free oil changes(since we get 4 before 24k), although I had a case of GM dexos 2 and changed it twice myself since it was a pain to run down to dealership. I edited post above. Going to amsoil this week and I will see hoping for at least 12k between. 
My dealership puts the stickers in the window and they only put 3k inbetween so actually the oil has been changed 4 times at the dealer and twice by me at longer intervals. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Beyond the factory fill I've exclusively run Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2.
> 
> I had one sensor replaced.
> 
> I'm currently at 33,000 miles.


What he said, except I ran the Amsoil low SAPS once and used the GM Dexos2 for the free changes. I am at 124K. The sensor I had replaced was exhaust gas temp sensor #2 at 61K miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

44,000 miles

3 dealer oil changes

and one Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2. 

zero issues


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Beyond the factor fill, I've exclusively run Mobil 1 ESP 5w30

Currently have a CEL for P21DD Emission Reductant Tank Heating System (not oil related, but emissions related)

Currently at 49,500 miles


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive used Motul 8100 xclean 5w40 dexos2 licensed, mobil 1 esp formula M 5w40, and have currently been using Amsoil euro low saps 5w30 with zero emissions issues at 24k


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Too bad this thread petered since it has some pretty useful information. 
I don't know what kind of oil the dealer put in for it's three oil changes for the prior owner. The part number on the service sheet has the correct part number, although it list the oil as 15w-40. 
I'm at 19,500 miles and the car is at the dealer getting the O2 sensor replaced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No further sensor replacements for me since my last report and I'm at 186K miles now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Im roughly 20k miles since new with gm dex 2 and not one emissions issue.. Knock on wood


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm not sure we will find a correlation here, but I'm curious if there is any relationship between using a non Dexos2 oil (oil that does not meet or exceed Dexos 2 requirements, especially the Low-SAPS requirement) and emissions sensor failures. It doesn't matter if the use was intentional or accidental, and I would also like to include in this sample an overfilled crankcase, even with the correct oil. It doesn't matter whether the failure occurred while the oil was in the engine or 20,000 miles later. I'm just curious if our sample shows any increase in failures after an inappropriate amount or type of oil has been used. As I understand it, the damage done by engine oil related emissions is due to a cumulative effect and does not necessarily show up immediately.
> 
> As for myself, my first oil change (filled around 6000 miles, changed around 12,000) was done with a Mobil1 0w-30 oil. The dealer parts guy said that GM said it was OK, but I also recognized that there were no 0w-30 oils from Mobil1 on the Dexos2 approved list at that time. It had OEM Dexos2 oil from then until 30,000 miles and AMSOil European Low-SAPS 5w-30 since then. I had an O2/EGR (P0133) problem around 23,000 miles and a failed Particulate Matter Sensor (P24C6) just before 40,000 miles. My current odometer reading is just past 40,000 miles at this time.





beaurrr said:


> Too bad this thread petered since it has some pretty useful information.
> I don't know what kind of oil the dealer put in for it's three oil changes for the prior owner. The part number on the service sheet has the correct part number, although it list the oil as 15w-40.
> I'm at 19,500 miles and the car is at the dealer getting the O2 sensor replaced.


I'm now approaching 62,000 miles, and since I made the original post, I have had a failed NOX2 sensor (corrected by replacing sensor) and another P0133 code for the O2 sensor (corrected for the past 1500 miles after cleaning: NOX1 Sensor, O2 Sensor, MAP Sensor, and MAF Sensor). I also had a P21DD code, requiring replacement of the DEF reservoir, but that wouldn't be relevant to the thread, since it doesn't come into contact with oil or exhaust gasses.


----------

